# Interesting Landscape



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Fagrifoss waterfall


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

That first one had me thinking it had to be a painting at first, I am going to have to start planning some
trips. Gary's made me wish that they would clear out the trees if they were going to keep horses in there. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Gus, maybe it's a hog pen?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

If I remember right - #7 post is upside down.


----------



## jthomas (Sep 16, 2013)

Nature really is amazing.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I am a professional portrait photographer. That does not mean I can do great landscapes. There is a definite knack to doing a GOOD landscape. Any one can take a picture of a pretty mountain scene and make it look fairly good, but it takes a special eye and the technical skills to make it exceptional.

When I started out in my field 36 years ago I met this guy who had an exceptional eye, but not the technical skills. He later got into insurance and invented a product that he marketed and sold the compay for a couple hundred million dollars. He now is retired and shoots landscapes only…..as you can imagine he has traveled a lot since his sale of his busniess. He has spent an extensive amount of time to educate himself technically and has started to market his photographs, you can view them here:
www.michaelgouldphotography.com
If you enjoy exceptional work, take a look…
Mike


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## jaynolet (Oct 25, 2012)

Do I see a Hobbit in post 14 picture?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Can not help but thinking that those trees in #22 should have some real interesting grain patterns in them.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)




----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

nice pictures but some are so much photoshoped, .... they do not look too natural anymore.


----------

